# First hatch!



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

He's out! I'm so excited. The first one is of course having trouble getting to his feet but he's out and I'm happy!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool! What kind is it? So exciting watching them hatch!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Cool! What kind is it? So exciting watching them hatch!


It is ! These are RIR's


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Cool! What kind is it? So exciting watching them hatch!


Does it take a whole before they stand?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

GOOD JOB !
I guess you'll soon have MORE !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> GOOD JOB !
> I guess you'll soon have MORE !
> -ReTIRED-


I will three more today! Does it take a while for them to stand ?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes. Just let it be and let it dry-off, etc. It is probably a bit tired right now.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Yes. Just let it be and let it dry-off, etc. It is probably a bit tired right now.


I'm sure! I know I'm to worried about my little babies !


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is the second guy!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

leviparker said:


> Here is the second guy!


Good job. And yes, they are wobbles too!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Doing FINE !


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Doing FINE !


So far so good


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Here the set up and the three stooges thanks for support everyone!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I got 6 out of 10 . Good enough for me . Thanks everyone for helping me out!


----------

